# Trouble with iPad and TUG BBS New Posts



## jerseygirl (Oct 9, 2010)

Hope this isn't a duplicate thread - searched for "iPad" in this "BBS" forum and got no results ...

I love the "new posts" feature and use it extensively. But, for some reason, I'm getting "no results found" under both "New Posts" and "Today's Posts" on my iPad. It doesn't happen every time, but definitely often enough to be annoying.  I've been a member since day one on this software and the problem is unique to my iPad. Its never happened on any previous laptops, desktops, my phone, etc. 

Are any other iPad users having the same problem or does anyone have any tricks to keep it from happening?  I've tried signing out but that doesn't seem to help. 

Thanks in advance for any help you might be able to offer!


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 9, 2010)

This is what I see when I try to access new posts or today's posts:

Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.

Sometimes it's just new posts (i.e. Today's Posts will bring up all posts with the appropriate ones marked unread).  Sometimes (like now) it's both.  TUG is correctly reflecting my last login time of 3:58 pm EDT.


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 9, 2010)

One last thing (sorry, trying to give as much relevant info as possible).  When I access each forum separately from the main menu, I can tell which threads have unread posts. The info is there - it's just not making it to the search criteria (new posts and today's posts).


----------



## LisaH (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi jerseygirl,

OMG you are just as addicted to TUG as I am  
Sorry no answer to your questions but how do you like your ipad otherwise? Still deciding whether I should get the ipad or wait for the new RIM tablet...


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi Lisa!  Yes, definitely an addict!  Also a creature of habit so this is really bugging me!   

I LOVE my iPad for Internet surfing - it's so much faster, way more user-friendly, fits in my purse, the video is superb, etc!  

Complaints:  No flash - Apple and Adobe need to make peace!  I'm a super fast typist on regular and laptop keyboards.  Having a little trouble getting used to the iPad keyboard (wouldn't be practical for work, for example .. but my brother's company uses them remotely so maybe there's hope for me yet).  Also having trouble with copy and paste ... things I can do on my laptop with my eyes closed.  And navigating in pre-formed boxes like the TUG reply box.

But, overall - LOVE it, especially when traveling.  The pluses more than outweigh the negatives from my perspective.  A+++++.


----------



## Transit (Oct 10, 2010)

jerseygirl said:


> Hi Lisa!  Yes, definitely an addict!  Also a creature of habit so this is really bugging me!
> 
> I LOVE my iPad for Internet surfing - it's so much faster, way more user-friendly, fits in my purse, the video is superb, etc!
> 
> ...



The new posts (works while logged in ) and todays posts (works while logged out ) seem to be working fine on my Ipad.

You can use a ipad VNC client (search this) for full control of your home PC and flash if necessary.

The standard and specialty keyboards for ipad can help you.

To copy and paste it helps to first enlarge the text a little then follow the copy and paste procedure.


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 10, 2010)

Transit said:


> The new posts (works while logged in ) and todays posts (works while logged out ) seem to be working fine on my Ipad.
> 
> You can use a ipad VNC client (search this) for full control of your home PC and flash if necessary.
> 
> ...



Thanks Transit.  I lose new posts about every 5th login.  I'm going to see if I can figure out a pattern ... like maybe it only happens after I access TUG via a second device. For example, when it happened last night, my previous login had been on my phone.  Everything is fine this morning (using iPad twice in a row).  Having said that, it never happened when I switched devices in the past - so it seems to be related to info that the iPad is passing to TUG's server. 

Will definitely check out VNC - thanks. Can you recommend a good user's guide?  I've never actually seen a copy and paste procedure - that's the kind of trouble I'm having ... things that I've been doing in my sleep on a PC are not obvious to me on the iPad.  

I should have mentioned to Lisa that the keyboard does make a big difference. It's just that it defeats the "smallness" factor to travel with it.  I do use it, and like it, at home.

Thanks again.


----------



## Transit (Oct 10, 2010)

The Apple guide is fine there are others online and a shortcut book available in ibooks


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 10, 2010)

Thank you Frank. I will check it out. 

Here's what just happened (iPad to iPad login). Today's Posts updated properly (everything new is marked unread) but New Posts stops at my last login.


----------



## LisaH (Oct 10, 2010)

Good to know! My main usage will be web surfing plus occasional booking reading, so I am pretty sure that Kindle won't be able to handle the web as well as ipad or BlackBerry Tablet. I also heard that current ipad does not have a USB port. How do you transfer data? Maybe I should wait until BB Tablet and new ipad come out early next year...


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a USB port but so far have only transferred from iTunes on laptop (movies/tv shows are great). Not sure about the limitations on other transfers (can you tell I'm not very adventurous with it - basically just using it for surfing!).

Was very surprised to find all my Kindle books downloaded automatically when I signed into Amazon!  The reading part is just as good as on the Kindle but I don't think it will be as easy to see when sitting in the sun.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 10, 2010)

LisaH said:


> I also heard that current ipad does not have a USB port. How do you transfer data? Maybe I should wait until BB Tablet and new ipad come out early next year...



The iPad isn't a computer as you know it. It doesn't permit connecting of "traditional" computer accessories. Data transfer to the device is handled by iTunes and/or via a wireless connection. Certain applications permit storing of documents (such as Pages, Numbers and Keynote, and lots of third party apps as well); some apps connect to the Internet for loading and saving of files. 

From the initial reports of the Blackberry PlayBook, it's more of an expanded Blackberry (though with a new OS and I'm sure lots of other changes that haven't yet been announced), similar to the Blackberry just as the iPad is similar to the iPhone/iPod Touch. Also, the PlayBook is smaller (7", similar to the Kindle) - so comparing these devices takes on yet another point to consider since physical size dictates certain positives (and negatives) to usability for a particular function. 

My advice is to head to your closest Apple Store to check out the iPad in person and play with it for a bit. And, don't expect a new version until mid-next year at earliest (Apple tends to release updates annually for the iPhones, and I expect them to have a similar release schedule for the iPad, though who knows...).


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 11, 2010)

By diluting this thread with "how do you like the ipad" stuff, it makes it much harder to cohesively deal with the original question.

The New Posts item in the blue navigaion bar at the top of the page is really a search function.  It finds new posts relative to your last known login to the board, as recorded in your profile.  As such, it should not matter which computer you previously logged in from because the login stamp is kept on our server, not on your computer.

The bbs will log you out automatically after 15 minutes of inactivity.Note that spending 15 minutes writing a reply, or reading already-downloaded messages, takes place on your local computer but does not cause any activity on the bbs end to keep your connection alive.​If you check the "remember me" button when you log in, a 'cookie' on your computer will log you in automatically the next time you try to do anything, so it will be as if the bbs never logged you off in one sense, but if you were logged off due to inactivity then logged back in automatically, your 'previous login' flag no longer points back to the same date/time it did when you started this current session.   As a result, some of the messages that may have been shown as new 15 minutes ago may now not be picked up by the new message search.

As I know zilch about Apples in general or Ipads in particular I have no idea how the fact that you're using an Ipad may enter into the mix, but my guess is you're just getting bit by the 15 minute inactivity log off.

[Added later ...]

_Quick Links | Today's Posts_ SHOULD show you all the posts for the last 24-hour period from the time you run the search.  It should not be influenced by your last login time at all.   As far as I know, it takes the time from the server, not from your computer, so I have no suggestions as to why you are seeing this on your Ipad.


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks Doug. I'm very familiar with the 15 minute logoff routine ( I get interrupted frequently when online) and I'm confident it's not the problem. 

The "last visited" time is getting reset accurately both after a 15-minute logoff and when this problem occurs, yet the impact on "last posts" is inconsistent.  For example, there were almost 12 hours between now and my last login yet the system is not registering any "new posts" or any results under "today's posts."

Sorry about the chatter - it's hard not to reply when a friend asks a question!  

Thanks for checking. For now, I will assume it's an Apple problem and hope it gets fixed in an upgrade (although the problem is not occurring on another BB I frequently visit that uses VBulletin version 3.8.1.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 12, 2010)

We should be upgrading to a much more recent version of vbulletin within the next few months (assuming our testing works out)


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks Brian. I googled around a little and it seems it's a known issue. I'm the last person in the world to make tech suggestions, but it looks like something called Forum Runner may help.


----------

